# Best come back line ever



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

General Cosgrove was interviewed on the radio recently. 
You'll love his reply to the lady who interviewed him concerning guns and children. Regardless of how you feel about gun laws you gotta love this! This is one of the best comeback lines of all time. It is a portion of an ABC interview between a female broadcaster and General Cosgrove who was about to sponsor a Boy Scout Troop visiting his military headquarters. 


FEMALE INTERVIEWER: 
So, General Cosgrove, what things are you going to teach these young boys when they visit your base? 

GENERAL COSGROVE: 
We're going to teach them climbing, canoeing, archery and shooting. 

FEMALE INTERVIEWER: 
Shooting! That's a bit irresponsible, isn't it? 

GENERAL COSGROVE: 
I don't see why, they'll be properly supervised on the rifle range. 

FEMALE INTERVIEWER: 
Don't you admit that this is a terribly dangerous activity to be teaching children? 

GENERAL COSGROVE: 
I don't see how. We will be teaching them proper rifle discipline before they even touch a firearm. 

FEMALE INTERVIEWER: 
But you're equipping them to become violent killers. 

GENERAL COSGROVE: 
Well, Ma'am, you're equipped to be a prostitute, but you're not one, are you? 

The radio went silent and the interview ended


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice! :lol:


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Hate to ruin your party but it's not really true. Still funny nonetheless, just not true

http://www.snopes.com/military/reinwald.asp

You'd be surprised how many emails out there are totally bogus. You can go to http://www.snopes.comand get the truth on just about anything and any email out there.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

It's thu humor section, who believes anything on this forum is true?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

honkerfool said:


> You'd be surprised how many emails out there are totally bogus. You can go to http://www.snopes.comand get the truth on just about anything and any email out there.


Ummmm, snopes is NOT unbiased! To assume everything they post is 100% factual and 'fair' is naive.

Nonetheless, that is a classic point that is 100% funny and a valid point to make about being 'equipped'.


----------

